# Kayak trolleys



## Ranger (May 31, 2008)

I soon came to realise that when my kayak (Hobie Outback) is loaded with rods, sounder, gear bags, esky and assorted paraphanalia, there is no way in hell I can lift it with one hand to insert the trolley into the scupper holes with the other, ready to wheel it back to the car after a days fishing.

I have to either turn it onto it's side (so that everything falls out and my graphite rods hit the ground) or get assistance. This leads me to a few questions:

a) Is there something I'm missing or some technique I should know about? 
b) Is it just a case of unloading everything, bunging the trolley in, reloading and then wheeling it back to the car? 
c) Is it still illegal to own a slave to take care of these menial tasks for me?


----------



## RangiRocks (Mar 19, 2009)

Ranger
Mine came with a blow up slave but a flattie deflated it so I had to try something different.

I gave up on turning it on it's side and put the wheels on in knee high water then pull it in.

Not without it's own challenges as I've got the Hobie inflatable wheels that don't like going underwater so any better suggestions and I'm all ears


----------



## Ranger (May 31, 2008)

Due to inefficiencies with the blow up versions, I opted for a silicone slave instead.

After waiting months for her to arrive, I opened her crate to find Barbie is a b*tch who is non-refundable, and who does absolutely nothing other than sit around taking in the sun! :shock:  :twisted:


----------



## Bart70 (Jan 28, 2007)

Hi Ranger,

I shared the same experience as yourself owning Outbacks that I transported the right way up and near fully rigged. Did not want to have to turn everything on its ear to put the wheels in and out.

When I recently got the Pro Angler I had the same problem except it is even more rigged and kitted out with fishing gear than is possible with the Outback.

What I now do is walk the yak into the water - deep enough water to slide the wheels out. When I return the shore I do the same thing in reverse to put the wheels in. Then it is just a case of walking the yak out of the water and up the ramp/sand on its wheels. I find about kneww deep is enough to get the wheels in and out (I am a short bum...might be less than knee height for a lanky person).

This practice is good for a few looks from the onlooking gallery who did not realise you have put the wheels under the yak.....and see you walking it up the ramp. They sorta think that not only does the yak have some strange pedal contraption, it also has landing gear that retracts and lowers when you get to the shore!!   

(I also recall some time ago, a well known forum member doing a full session fishing with the wheels still under the yak.... :shock: :shock: :shock: )

I do very little in the way of surf launches so not sure how this technique works for surf.....but works fine just about everywhere else. With a litle practice it is quite easy to direct the cart into the scupper holes and lever it down and up into the holes. It takes a little practice but a cinch once you got it sorted.

Cheers,

Bart70


----------



## Bart70 (Jan 28, 2007)

Ranger said:


> Due to inefficiencies with the blow up versions, I opted for a silicone slave instead.
> 
> After waiting months for her to arrive, I opened her crate to find Barbie is a b*tch who is non-refundable, and who does absolutely nothing other than sit around taking in the sun! :shock:  :twisted:


Are these listed in the Hobie Catalog? :lol:


----------



## pcman (Oct 27, 2008)

as everyone has said sofar push it into deeper water and fit them and drag it in


----------



## Ranger (May 31, 2008)

Seems maybe I'm just a pussy who needs to get in a bit deeper and get wet then!

I quite like the idea of just leaving the wheels in for the session though................as if the Outback isn't already slow enough without the added drag! :lol:


----------



## Ranger (May 31, 2008)

Bart70 said:


> Are these listed in the Hobie Catalog? :lol:


Page 56...........Hobie Kayak Companion ;-)


----------



## Bart70 (Jan 28, 2007)

RangiRocks said:


> Ranger
> Mine came with a blow up slave but a flattie deflated it so I had to try something different.
> 
> I gave up on turning it on it's side and put the wheels on in knee high water then pull it in.
> ...


RangiRocks,

The inflatables are easy to get in and out with the yak in the water....just need to practice the technique a little, but can be done with litle fuss once practiced.

The secret is to let them sit parallel to the hull, with a wheel on each side of the 'hump'' in the hull......position your hand near the end (top) of the cart leg and direct it along the hull until you find the scupper hull - then use your grip on the cart to invert 90 degrees and with a little practice both legs pop into the scuppers.

It is a bit of a technique but not a problem. I recently upgraded the wheels on my PA cart with inflatables that are more bouyant than the Hobie ones.....still works but needs a little more effort to swing them through the 90 degrees.

Give it some practice....it works quite well once perfected.

Bart70


----------



## Bart70 (Jan 28, 2007)

Ranger said:


> Bart70 said:
> 
> 
> > Are these listed in the Hobie Catalog? :lol:
> ...


Bugger.....

Is prolly too late to place my order for Christmas.... :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## harrip94 (Sep 30, 2009)

Bart70 said:


> (I also recall some time ago, a well known forum member doing a full session fishing with the wheels still under the yak.... :shock: :shock: :shock: )
> 
> Bart70


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## dunebuggy (Dec 21, 2008)

The "slip the trolley under the yak while it's still in the water" trick is ok in calm water but, I think you would have some trouble doing that in the surf. I too, tend to carry way too much gear and usually need a hand getting through soft sand (especiall up hill) with the standard hobie trolley. all my gear is usually tied on so I have no problems tipping my revo on the side to slip the trolley in. Bear in mind it's not the new wider version but the olader mode with the narrower wheel base.

Ranger, I can only assume, since you haven't stated otherwise, that you are talking about doing a launch and retrieve in calm water only.
If things fall off when you tip the yak on the side then perhaps (only a suggestion) you should just secure things a little better before you roll the yak over.
With regard to slaves . . . even if they were legal, could you really afford the upkeep? lol.
As for the blow up version .......... I want one! Just don't tell the wife. lol.


----------



## sayaka (Oct 10, 2008)

i take off the wheels of at re-entry and insert the trolley with out the inflatable wheels. it is now easy to attach the wheels. on the viking profish i just lift the kayak onto a c-tug and strap it in. i could show u how easy it it is but it will cost u a tour through the mangroves. lol
rob


----------



## Ranger (May 31, 2008)

sayaka said:


> it will cost u a tour through the mangroves.


Let me know when you are ready and I'll get onto it!


----------



## susieq (Oct 16, 2008)

Hi Ranger

I asked the same question not so long ago. I still tip the kayak on it's side to insert the trolley as my home made steel scupper trolly would last about 5 mins if I continually submerged it in the big briny. To avoid fallout, I put most of my gear in the cockpit and lay my landing net over it. I then run a bungee cord from the one side to the other which holds the net down. When I tip the yak, the net restrains all but the smallest of bits. Works for me!
Cheers
susieq


----------



## RangiRocks (Mar 19, 2009)

sayaka said:


> i take off the wheels of at re-entry and insert the trolley with out the inflatable wheels. it is now easy to attach the wheels. on the viking profish i just lift the kayak onto a c-tug and strap it in. i could show u how easy it it is but it will cost u a tour through the mangroves. lol
> rob


You sir deserve a great big shiny medal. Bleedin obvious in hindsight


----------



## mal.com (Feb 10, 2007)

Hi all There is another simpler way that does away with trolleys all together, make a rack and pop it on a trailer, drive the trailer down to the waters edge and chuck the kayak in.

Retrieval is just the opposite, & you can install the Mirage drive unit while the bow of the yak is in the rack with the stern on the sand. The whole operation could not be simpler and you don't get salt & sand on the car, and the trailer is late Pleistocene and seems to thrive on this treatment.

When I get home the whole lot gets a wash down & into the garage, while the vehicles sit outside in the weather. A man has to have priorities.

You can leave the kayak pretty well set up, which makes spur of the moment trips easier.

cheers

mal


----------



## Ranger (May 31, 2008)

Gotta admit, with 3 cars, a 4WD, a boat, a caravan and an enclosed work trailer already here, parking space and registration is currently at a premium! I have considered one of those folding trailers though, but for the meantime I'm gonna stick with the roof racks and kayak trolley.

Actually, the only REAL concern for me is the graphite rods as I lay the kayak on it's side. I guess it isn't REALLY gonna be too much trouble to take the rods off first. I did mention that I am an incredibly lazy bugger though didn't I?

I'm gonna try this wading in a little deeper to insert the trolley in future.


----------



## bigcatch (Feb 11, 2009)

I had the same prob. but winter came so I widened the wheels so it did not tip over on uneven ground the air wheels were strugerling with the weight so I doubled up on wheels that made it near imposable to fit to the yak. next wet weekend and a couple of ales I took the plastic bitts of the ends trolley and welded loops on them. Then I got 2m of cord put clips on ether end of the cord lower the clips thru the scupper holes clip them on to the loops on the trolley lift the yak pull the rope and ha presto the wheels are in place so there you go your pries do get answered alls well for 2009.
cheers doug.


----------

